

.ng SLD Registration Url - oewete

http://www.webdomains.com.ng/cpanel.php?page=sldwhois
======
xcvd
Feels dodgy

Why would I submit my personal details before knowing all the other steps?

~~~
oewete
This is a BUY-NOW Process of an Auction,

<http://www.nira.org.ng/index.php/auction>

Anonymous Orders are not allowed & Cyber-squatting is seriously frowned at,
we've had cases of people trying to register names like facebook.ng,alibaba.ng
which they dont have rights to.

~~~
xcvd
I don't see any details about pricing.

Feels bad giving away all my details before I even know how much I'd need to
pay.

